# What TV DVD sets do U own?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What tv shows do U like enough that U purchased the DVDs?


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> What tv shows do U like enough that U purchased the DVDs?


Stargate SG1 & 24 :smt082:smt082:smt082:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had Seasons 1-7 of SG1 - but I sold them earlier this year to use the $ to buy a gun...

I have all of the Highlander seasons, Keen Eddie and Dharma and Greg. I've been tempted to buy others, but I always ask myself - how often will I really watch them.

Someone gave me copies of all of the ST Enterprise episodes.

I have every episode of Miami Vice on video tape. Haven't decided if I will buy the DVDs.. Miami Vice is probably my fav tv show of all time, but I've watched each episode so much that I don't know how often I'd play the DVDs to justify the costs. 

Also why I haven't bought many older sitcome DVDS - many are still on tv now.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

The Simpsons all the seasons that are currently out, and the complete original series of Battlestar Gallactica, and Trigun.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Seinfeld: 1 through 6.

WM


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Monty Python - All seasons

Smallville - Season 1-5

King of the Hill - Seasons 1-6

Seinfeld - Seasons 1-6

Highlander - All Seasons

Star Trek The Next Generation - Seasons 1-3


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

benny hill


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would like ST-TNG on DVD, but those suckers are close to $100 per season. Too much for me..


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The COMPLETE Farscape series w/the peacekeeper wars and the complete firefly series w/the Serenity movie,And lonesome dove/return to lonesome dove Next is star trek Enterprise complete when I win the lottery


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I would like ST-TNG on DVD, but those suckers are close to $100 per season. Too much for me..


Join netflix and just copy them...opps, I mean... make a back up copy in case the disc is damaged while you're trying to enjoy your viewing experience... :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

All the seasons of the Sopranos. I already got the first season on DVD. I would also like to get all the South Park episodes.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

js said:


> Join netflix and just copy them...opps, I mean... make a back up copy in case the disc is damaged while you're trying to enjoy your viewing experience... :mrgreen:


Well, I don't have a DVD burner right now - but that is an idea...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I have Sopranos

Band of Brothers

The wife has all the Friends episodes


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*What SHOWS worth keeping?*

I haven't found a TV show worth watching, much less keeping. My wife bought "Oh, Brother, where art thou?" but we took it back because of the profanity in it.

I do watch the History Channel at times, but not enough to record anything I've seen so far.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, now U can get all kinds of old tv shows - including ones from the 1970s and 1960s.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Speaking of that, I've been meaning to pick up the New Avengers set, but it's been hard to find at decent price..


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, now U can get all kinds of old tv shows - including ones from the 1970s and 1960s.


Well, that's true. My favorite was "Gunsmoke" but I can't sit still through a whole re-run of that show now.

I'm an airplane buff, and I did tape "Wings" episodes dealing with the history and developement of certain aircraft.

I just can't get too enthusiastic about TV programming. I spend my time at my loading bench or workbench.

Bob Wright


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Band Of Brothers

C.S.I. Miami (ALL SEASONS)

Frieands (Final Season)


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

none :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Wife keeps so much of that.....uh, stuff, I let her decide what she keeps. So, I guess I must echo 2400....."None"


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

DVD recorders wont copy most flix cuz they're copy protected..Even rented VHS tapes are sometimes protected.
(ask me how I know


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

It's easy to get rid of that copyright protection thing if you use your PC to burn the DVD. It is perfectly legal to do it for private use. You just can't sell the copied DVD.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Only show I have on DVD is Alias Seasons 1-4. I will probably get season 5 once it comes out just have the complete set, even though the show went to total crap once she got pregnant.


----------

